# Nipple, yellow gravel Tuesday?



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone else gonna be un that area on Wednesday? We will be in a Glacier Bay "Sharkeys Revenge" on channel 68. Hope to find the hooters and run across some bottom spots


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Confused, Tue or Wed?

May be out there on Tues.

Jimmy


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry, Tuesday. Trying to multi task and it obviously didnt work


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sharkey said:


> Sorry, Tuesday. Trying to multi task and it obviously didnt work



No problem, 22 WA Wellcarft as in my avatar "Lost Bound Train" lookin to head out Tuesday to YG/Edge if work allows.

68 standing by!!!

Jimmy


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

I have fished nipple, 131 hole and elbow. I have never fished the yellow gravel area, i am hoping to find some natural bottom, would this be a good area to look while trolling


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sharkey said:


> I have fished nipple, 131 hole and elbow. I have never fished the yellow gravel area, i am hoping to find some natural bottom, would this be a good area to look while trolling


Absolutely,

I fish YG a good bit and be happy to share some areas....Find good bottom then drift keeping lines vertical and you should have a good time. The current can be challenging but usually worth the effort.

Good luck!

Jimmy


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Whats the water depth? And absolutely on the areas, I would suspect a good chance at wahoo in that area


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

The numbers I have came off Hiltons Offshore


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sharkey said:


> Whats the water depth? And absolutely on the areas, I would suspect a good chance at wahoo in that area


Depth ranges quite a bit and can be hit or miss.

Jimmy


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

We will out there, we will be on 68, just call for the something catchy.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

We're headed to the nipple in the am. Yellow century w Cobia tower...


----------



## kgegolf (Feb 25, 2009)

*Nipple, YG*

Headed there Tues in AM....Fishbum Ch.68 - 25' CC Buddy Davis Clone


----------

